# Headless bride ready for the big night



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't know if I told you guys/gals are not but, I found this little lady at my local thrift store for $15! Just put a new dress on her and she's ready for the big night.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/bride.wmv


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe that counts as a SCORE!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow....Lucky! I would have bought that in a hot second for $15.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea she was a great deal and one of my best finds this year. She doesn't really fit-in with my theme but, there's no way I'm not using her.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I gotta get out more. Man, that's a great find!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score. Why don't we ever find stuff like that at the thrift stores.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Score!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet find, looks great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Lucky! I don't ever find anything but plastic jack o lantern buckets at our thrift stores.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great find! I made a girl who's holding her head like that & I know she cost me more than $15 and doesn't move! That looks like a real wedidng dress, too!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> Great find! I made a girl who's holding her head like that & I know she cost me more than $15 and doesn't move! That looks like a real wedidng dress, too!


It is a real dress, the same store sells old/used wedding dresses and I got this one for 20 bucks.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

15 bucks! That is awesome! Good for you. I'll give you 20.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Man that is great!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> 15 bucks! That is awesome! Good for you. I'll give you 20.


HAHA I bet you would...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

What a sweet find!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's a score and a half!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG.......what a SCAH-ORE!

Lucky, lucky, lucky....me envious!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

cerinad said:


> Lucky! I don't ever find anything but plastic jack o lantern buckets at our thrift stores.


Ditto


----------

